# Do you understand? (Marilyn Manson)



## Zexion (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't. 

I don't understand what everyone's deal with Marilyn Manson. He makes great music. There ain't nothing wrong with him. 

_Tell me if this is in the wrong part of the forums._


----------



## Scohui (Nov 30, 2011)

...It's a he!?


----------



## Zexion (Nov 30, 2011)

Scohui the Slowpoke said:


> ...It's a he!?


YES!! He is not an _It_ as you say.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 30, 2011)

He's a he sounds stupid to me.


----------



## Zexion (Nov 30, 2011)

NO!


----------



## Scohui (Nov 30, 2011)

Whatever...


----------



## Zexion (Nov 30, 2011)

i like marilyn manson as a singer less than Papa Roach.

_Drop the S because I am an AINT_ is marilyn manson


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 5, 2011)

Um, this should probably be in Entertainment, yeah, and I'm guessing different people have different problems with Marilyn Manson for different reasons. I'm a fan myself but I think trying to find a single reason why everybody who dislikes Marilyn Manson dislikes him is kind of silly.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 5, 2011)

Marilyn Manson is epic awesome sauce. The Beautiful People? Sweet Dreams? This is the New Shit? If I Was Your Vampire? 
Love them all because it's _good music. _
I just don't understand why everyone else thinks he's a fag that looks gay and sings horribly and delivers a horrible message. :/


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 5, 2011)

Ulqi-chan said:


> Marilyn Manson is epic awesome sauce. The Beautiful People? Sweet Dreams? This is the New Shit? If I Was Your Vampire?
> Love them all because it's _good music. _
> I just don't understand why everyone else thinks he's a fag that looks gay and sings horribly and delivers a horrible message. :/


See that's silly. Everyone who dislikes Marilyn Manson doesn't think all those things. You're being silly. _Silly_.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 7, 2011)

Marilyn Manson sucks because his music is a rip-off of other people's. (David Bowie wants his sound back).

I never cared for the person so I don't give a flaming shit. Ugly though.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 8, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> Marilyn Manson sucks because his music is a rip-off of other people's. (David Bowie wants his sound back).
> 
> I never cared for the person so I don't give a flaming shit. Ugly though.


Not disagreeing that Marilyn Manson is highly derivative but kinda confus at the idea that either Marilyn Manson or David Bowie has a single set sound.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 8, 2011)

It's very simple. He stole David's old shtick, and mixed it with electronic elements. Although Bowie did experiment with it in the 90s. But, really, Marilyn Manson is a poor man's David Bowie. It's rocking in the same way with the same androgynous stuff, except David Bowie did shocking better.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 10, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> It's very simple. He stole David's old shtick, and mixed it with electronic elements. Although Bowie did experiment with it in the 90s. But, really, Marilyn Manson is a poor man's David Bowie. It's rocking in the same way with the same androgynous stuff, except David Bowie did shocking better.


You must be joking. Bowie rarely kept the same sound for two consecutive albums. He has more "old shticks" than I have fingers. Marilyn Manson is more than just a poor man's David Bowie. He's a poor man's late 70s/early 80s David Bowie, Alice Cooper AND Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 10, 2011)

Bowie experimented, but like every good artist, he did have a core sound. Of course he threw it out the window a few times.

But yeah, Marilyn Manson is a cheap version of, indeed, the bands you mentioned.


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 10, 2011)

*feels cheap*
I like MM because they change their sound and image with every new album. It's what keeps the interesting IMO.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 10, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> Bowie experimented, but like every good artist, he did have a core sound. Of course he threw it out the window a few times.
> 
> But yeah, Marilyn Manson is a cheap version of, indeed, the bands you mentioned.


Doesn't mean I don't enjoy their work though. Marilyn Manson (the guy, not the band) is a lyric-centred musician, so I don't mind that his music is derivative because I think his message and how he sends it out are his own.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 13, 2011)

Honestly?

I've never been interested in a single word MM said. Fuck it.

If I want lyrics I'll listen to Morrissey whine about being emo, or Isaac Brock singing nonsense about people as places or people, or, god forbid, Jesse Lacey whining about life and everything you could imagine. They're angsty, but at least they are mildly poetic about it!

Better than MM's dull anti-establishment rant. Like RATM - lyrics for angsty teens who think the world is against them. No, it's not the corporations fucking us up.

I got something better to do.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 14, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> Honestly?
> 
> I've never been interested in a single word MM said. Fuck it.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I think this is a bit of a shallow reading of MM's lyrics, especially if you hear the guy talk and hear how eloquent and articulate he is. Someone who can speak that poetically but includes so much crass lyrics in his works obviously does it for a reason. I think a lot of his songs make very good points about the obsession with violence that permeates many aspects of popular culture, which is something I feel is not highlighted enough. But then again, I can hardly expect someone who says they've never expressed any interest in his lyrics to have given them any more than a shallow reading.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 14, 2011)

Could be. I just don't care if the music makes me go "MAKE IT STOP PLEASE AUGHGHGHGHG"


----------

